# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Cryptocoryne hudoroi

## ct13

Just bought this crypt 3 days ago from C328 to try out in my low tech tank.

Temp: 29'C - 30'C
pH: 7.15 - 7.19

So far so good, no sign of melting even 2 of the leaves already melted when bought. Can see new leave growing. :Smile:

----------


## illumbomb

Nice!  :Well done:  Do keep us updated on the ease of growing this specimen under submersed condition.

----------


## ct13

> Nice!  Do keep us updated on the ease of growing this specimen under submersed condition.


Ok Sir!! Will try update once the little leave grow bigger.

I will transfer one of the Keei from my another tank to here & try it out with this tank spec & hope they survive too.

----------


## Crypto Russia

The hudoroi is quite easy to keep submersed. Moreover it is unlike other cryptocorynes do not afraid of replanting and started to produce new leaves just on the next day after planting (if you planted them into appropriate stage of the Moon). The key think to success is the water harshness, from my experience the new leaves are starting to melt with kH below 3-4. Usually I keep them with kH 7-10 and it is growing very fast.

----------


## bossteck

Here's a discussion of it in APC. 

I must say, it is absolutely a beauty!

----------


## yuwei24

i missed c328 so much..

----------

